# GPS Navigation in Dubai



## FountainGuy

Hi All,

I'm wondering how easy it is to get from point A to point B in Dubai for a complete newbee. I have heard driving can be tricky, but I think I can manage.

My question is, are GPS navigation units common in Dubai? Is the city "GPS Friendly"? With so much construction going on, I'm not sure how it can be.

Also, is it wise to purchase a GPS with UAE maps preinstalled from here (Canada), or are they a dime a dozen in the city?

Thanks!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Driving is horrible. People speed crazy fast with someone going 60km slower then them in the next lane (scary when you have to move out of the way!), go slow in inappropriate places, stop all over the road!, over use their horn in the most inappropriate times and ways all the time, and then its a transient place so lots of people do not know where they are going... You kind of get used to it. 

This has been went over quite a bit on the forum. Do a search for GPS. Personally, I wish I had gotten a GPS. I still usually get lost 15 months later anytime I try to find something new. The roads are not changing that much, even though people will tell you that they are. My friend has a gps where he can click on it to save locations. I would highly suggest this for places that might be one off or that you just happen to find wondering around so you can find your way back. 

If you buy a gps from here, make sure you buy it from a reputable company and that it actually has the middle east maps loaded. Some people have bought one to only later find out they are loaded with other maps and the stores will not return them.


----------



## w_man

We got one when we came here and it has helped us quite a bit. Prices are similar to the Canadian market so pick it up from here. As jinx said - get it from a reputable place and you should be fine.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

I've given up with mine as you need to input co-irrigates to find your location and few people know/give out their co-ordinates. No zip code equivalent here and haven't heard of a gps that can locate here using a landline number.


----------



## Mr Rossi

Jumeirah Jim said:


> I've given up with mine as you need to input co-irrigates to find your location and few people know/give out their co-ordinates. No zip code equivalent here and haven't heard of a gps that can locate here using a landline number.


Don't have one and did wonder if a Dubai gps shouts out "Backside, backside, mosque, yes, yes, yes, near big building, car park, yes"

For the OP, geographically Dubai is small, also it's one long city. Granted if you miss the exit it's 30 minutes plus to correct it but you learn fast. Best thing, get up early on a Friday morning, when the roads are practically empty, and just drive, learn the city and your routes to work etc.


----------



## Maz25

I have a GPS and it is gathering dust somewhere (reminds me to actually check what I've done with it!). I've been here for about 2.5 years and I rely solely on road signs. You may or may not get there with a GPS - it's ideal to get you in the area where you need to be but there is no guarantee that there won't be a massive construction site that has sprung up or the roads rerouted since the maps were last updated, hence the GPS, with its outdated maps is now even more confused than you are and then you end up driving around aimlessly!


----------



## w_man

I have heard the construction argument quite a bit and almost selected not to get one. I think in the previous 2+ months we have been here - there have been probably 1 or 2 things the gps couldn't find. If you do miss a turn - it's 30 minutes of turning around to get on track but I think it would 60 minutes without a GPS. Mainly because it will immediately recalculate the route and eventually get you to your destination.

Of course it's not like using a GPS in North America where you simply put an address in and off you go. There are no addresses here so you POI is extremely valuable. Also, if you are even half creative with your searches eg: if you can't find the actual location, find out a restaurant in the same building or a spa etc. 

To each their own but I find that a GPS is extremely valuable when you are new to a country. It has saved us hours and hours of frustrations on the road.

I don't know if car rental companies keep their GPS updated but I guess you could always try to rent one before deciding on buying one or not??!?


----------



## PVD04

A decent GPS with a bit of common sense can get you around Dubai. I've had a few issues with the GPS leading me to closed roads or giving confusing information when the road splits in four directions, but for the most part it has worked out well. At this point I don't venture out in the car without it as one wrong turn can lead you out into the middle of nowhere. The GPS may not give me the most direct route, but always gets me close to where I want to be.


----------



## FountainGuy

Thank you all for your responses! I think I may look into picking one up from here if I see one on sale. And as for maps, let's just say I have my ways to download them from the net.  Even if it were to help me get around for the first few months, I think it may be worth it. Besides, I will need to familiarize myself to the city quickly as I will likely be attending meetings and going to construction sites often for work.


----------



## Eng.Khaled

I have GPS system installed on my Nokia E52 mobile phone and you can say that I can't move without it... I update the map every once and while, but there's no need for this...

You can buy good GPS systems from here... also you can find some cheap chines stuff in Dragon Mall...


----------



## Lita_Rulez

GPS is to a driver in Dubai about as useful as a bicycle to a gold fish...

There are 3 points that render GPS units useless here:

1. There are no addresses. How do you input your destination without so much as a street name (let alone number)?

2. Nobody seems to be able to take GPS coordinate correctly! Last week, I though I would give a go at the GPS in my new iphone to find a medical center I did not have time to look for. The coordinates on the government website (yes, you are reading correctly, this is a government medical center, where you have to go to get a compulsory examination for residency, and they are giving GPS coordinates) place the center 4 mils out inside a private villa... 

3. As the maps are outdated (construction has sloed down some, but maps are still usually 2 years outdated...), your GPS might get you to the general area you are aiming for, but will drive you around in circles trying to re-calculate the best route...

Lots of people claim "yes, it takes me 30 minutes to find the place, but without one, it would probably take me 60 minutes". 
Get real, without one, once you get in the general area, you ask and it takes 5 minutes.


Now, I am not saying that driving around in Dubai is easy. The road signage is one of the worst I have seen in any country that tries to pass for developed. Signs are consistently located AFTER the intersection you should have taken. Road markings are inconsistent at best, when not clearly faulty. Exits and merging lanes are sometimes exit only, sometimes exit/or, and most of the time indicated as the other option. As mentioned earlier, no street names except for the main ones (and still for those, there is the actual name of the street, and the one people use because it "makes more sens", so go find it on a map or GPS...)

But none of this can be helped by a GPS. Get a paper map, take a good look at it (or at google map or wikimapia for satellite view if it helps) before starting to roam around, to get a feel for where the main areas are located in relation to each-other and to the see / the creek / the desert. 

That's enough to find the main locations, and for the small ones, well, they are never conveniently found be it with or without GPS anyway. Ask, it will be faster...


----------



## Amame

I have IGO 8, with 2009 version of UAE map. It was the latest by the time I bought it (April 2010), but don't know if there is the newer version available yet. 

It does help me get around Dubai really well, but it makes me lost a few times as well. Most the time, the way remain the same, but it has changed from roundabout to bridge and if you have to turn left/right, chance is you will miss the exit. But it will help you find the way to U-Turn (which is around 15 mins away). Sometimes there are bunch of exits next to each other and you dont know which one to take. So always look at the Road Sign! It helps a lot! 

Driving in Dubai is scary in a way, but like JinxGirl say, you will get use to with it.  People drive in a scary way cos they do not give a damn about the other drivers. If you are taking over the long truck and the fast car behind you want you out of the way, they will keep flashing you and don't care that you have to go under the truck in order to get out of the way. And they are not going to give you the way. They don't care if you wil hit the fence if you don't change the lane right now. It's not their business. 

But after a while, it's kinda fun...


----------



## Amame

Usually if I know I am going to a place that is not in the GPS, I will go to google map and take the coordinate from there!


----------



## DubaiATC

In The USA, I simply cannot live without my TomTom. However, I have been in the UAE for 9 months now and still do not have a GPS unit. 

"There are no addresses. How do you input your destination without so much as a street name (let alone number)?" EXACTLY!! Of course you can save places once you get to them, for future reference, but it's going to take a while to accumulate places and, besides, once you've been to a certain place once, will you really need a GPS to find your way back there?

I personally do not think a GPS is necessary in the UAE, and I am someone who can't get by without one in the States.


----------



## Gavtek

I still find GPS useful if I'm going somewhere in Sharjah or Abu Dhabi that I'm not familiar with, and it's also useful for finding a specific address in established places like Jumeira, Umm Sequim, Karama, Bur Dubai, etc. My GPS hasn't been updated since January 2006 and I still find where I need to go in those areas with no problems.


----------



## Tropic

FountainGuy said:


> Thank you all for your responses! I think I may look into picking one up from here if I see one on sale. And as for maps, let's just say I have my ways to download them from the net.  Even if it were to help me get around for the first few months, I think it may be worth it. Besides, I will need to familiarize myself to the city quickly as I will likely be attending meetings and going to construction sites often for work.


Anyone know how much the Garmin 3790T costs in Dubai with a preloaded middle east map? I assume u can pick one up from airport on arrival??


----------



## rsinner

Tropic said:


> Anyone know how much the Garmin 3790T costs in Dubai with a preloaded middle east map? I assume u can pick one up from airport on arrival??


Thatis very specific ! its just a GPS - check out GPS prices here Carrefour :: IC4UAE - Catregory : GPS (online site of Carrefour). All GPSes here come with UAE maps for sure, and most would come with GCC maps, and some with Middle East maps. I think you might not be able to buy one at the airport departure hall - the duty fre shops mostly stock alcohol etc. at the departure - though there are electronic items as well and for sure phones are available. GPSes might be available, but I have never looked for them there. However, they are available at all malls in Dubai


----------



## Tropic

rsinner said:


> Thatis very specific ! its just a GPS - check out GPS prices here Carrefour :: IC4UAE - Catregory : GPS (online site of Carrefour). All GPSes here come with UAE maps for sure, and most would come with GCC maps, and some with Middle East maps. I think you might not be able to buy one at the airport departure hall - the duty fre shops mostly stock alcohol etc. at the departure - though there are electronic items as well and for sure phones are available. GPSes might be available, but I have never looked for them there. However, they are available at all malls in Dubai


Thanks a lot for the link. Very useful and atleast I know what sort of price I should be paying if I do cone across one at the airport.


----------



## Moe78

the airport's prices on electronics are almost the same as buying from Carrefour and sometimes more even. The Duty free there is only useful for tobacco and alcohol, everything else seems overpriced. If you know how to download and install maps then you might be able to save yourself quite a bit by acquiring said GPS from the UK. I think the Garmin you want is one of the best and newest out now right?


----------



## Tropic

Moe78 said:


> the airport's prices on electronics are almost the same as buying from Carrefour and sometimes more even. The Duty free there is only useful for tobacco and alcohol, everything else seems overpriced. If you know how to download and install maps then you might be able to save yourself quite a bit by acquiring said GPS from the UK. I think the Garmin you want is one of the best and newest out now right?


Hi moe, I have looked at them in the uk but they cone with European maps and then I have to purchase an additional Middle east map so it would be cheaper to purchase from Dubai with middle east map already installed. I have an old garmin here in uk but being an old model I can't install a mid east map. 
The Nuvi 3790T is the latest model and a very good one too. I will check the prices at the airport. I've already looked at carrefour website but these are only available to order and as I am only in the UAE for 10 days not worth ordering. By the time it'll arrive I'll be gone!


----------



## Moe78

That's to order if you order online but usually they have them in store but why would you want to buy it here if you're just going to stay for 10 days? You could just buy a cheaper model for under half the price. As for the maps, I bought one from the US, downloaded and installed the Middle East map off a GPS forum


----------



## Tropic

Moe78 said:


> That's to order if you order online but usually they have them in store but why would you want to buy it here if you're just going to stay for 10 days? You could just buy a cheaper model for under half the price. As for the maps, I bought one from the US, downloaded and installed the Middle East map off a GPS forum


I'm planning to move over to Dubai in the very near future and since I have no bearings in Dubai I know I will get completely lost without the aid of a decent sat nav. So I think it would be money well spent. I have a garmin here on uk and it's the best sat nav that I have used. It's just a shame I can't install a middle east map on it


----------



## Moe78

Well if you learn how you don't need to purchase a new one. There are many places here that will install the maps for a cheap price or provide you with an SD card with the map. But let me tell you, while the Garmin map is superior to Nokia's, I didn't find it as useful as you think it is. Roads change here often and a lot of landmarks are not on the maps, even street names aren't sometimes so don't expect to rely on said maps much, they're only useful in rare instances.


----------



## Tropic

Moe78 said:


> Well if you learn how you don't need to purchase a new one. There are many places here that will install the maps for a cheap price or provide you with an SD card with the map. But let me tell you, while the Garmin map is superior to Nokia's, I didn't find it as useful as you think it is. Roads change here often and a lot of landmarks are not on the maps, even street names aren't sometimes so don't expect to rely on said maps much, they're only useful in rare instances.


Well that's useful to learn. So where cud I purchase this sd card with mid east/Dubai map?


----------



## Moe78

Dubizzle.com or souq.com often have people selling the maps or you could buy the maps from the stores though they're usually more expensive.


----------



## Tropic

Moe78 said:


> Dubizzle.com or souq.com often have people selling the maps or you could buy the maps from the stores though they're usually more expensive.


Ok thanks for that. I'll have a look on these sites to see what I can find. Thanks again!!


----------



## nrqazi

*Gps uae*

Hi
I can draw some parallels with you.

i have recently taken up residence in UAE and was faced with same plight.Here is the summary of my research/ experience:

1. navigation is mostly by POIs; there is no system navigation by post codes.

2. Garmin Nuvi GPS units are available for around 600 to 1000AED.
3. yes there is a lot of development going on so whatever unit you get, it won't have latest maps.

4. google navigation doesn't work; Google latitude can work but for that you have to save all your required destinations.

5. If you have a TomTom unit or tomTom app on a phone, you are better off getting a TomTom middle east map. or if you can get Garmin Nuvi with some update subscription.

6. I personally don't want to carry two items i.e.a mobile phone and a GPS unit so I went for a navigation app on phone. (CoPilot 8 live); its not excellent but works ok. My motivation for buying it was that they offer two years free updates. & most importantly, its speed limit information is quite accurate which can save you a lot of money...because speed cameras are abundant and well hidden and placed at exact spots where you are likely to go over the limit (e.g. on a downward slope)

7. You can generally find your way through POIs search.

Hope this helps..Any other questions? feel free to ask

rgds
NRQ




FountainGuy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm wondering how easy it is to get from point A to point B in Dubai for a complete newbee. I have heard driving can be tricky, but I think I can manage.
> 
> My question is, are GPS navigation units common in Dubai? Is the city "GPS Friendly"? With so much construction going on, I'm not sure how it can be.
> 
> Also, is it wise to purchase a GPS with UAE maps preinstalled from here (Canada), or are they a dime a dozen in the city?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## remaaz

Tropic said:


> Anyone know how much the Garmin 3790T costs in Dubai with a preloaded middle east map? I assume u can pick one up from airport on arrival??


Dear Tropic
try to contact AMIT general trading they are the agent for garmin.
AMIT = Abdulla Moh'd Ibrahim Trading

::Welcome to Amitdubai.your navigation system::

(Phone): 00971 4 2291195 / 02 6433056

Kindest Regards,
Abdulrahim


----------



## karlzero

we just moved to dubai from the US, and we bought the midlle east maps...it was the best thing we ever did.

at least you can find your way back home....
so far it went well. when the street names get mixed up, we just follow the direction on the map.
it was worth the money...
hope it helped you make a decision


----------



## Confiture

I have found the navigation on my Nokia N8 to be pretty up to date as the maps update themselves. A few intersections that were actually roundabouts and vice versa but otherwise quite good.

I got lost once due to my own inability to take the correct filter lane, otherwise it got me where I wanted to go. I did once have to look on my pc at the destination and find a nearby road name as the tower was not listed.


----------



## rsinner

I find my GPS to be quite useful if I am going to a place I have absolutely no idea about. It might not take you through the most efficient way, but it will get you to your destination.


----------



## Big Steve

*Best GPS?*



w_man said:


> I have heard the construction argument quite a bit and almost selected not to get one. I think in the previous 2+ months we have been here - there have been probably 1 or 2 things the gps couldn't find. If you do miss a turn - it's 30 minutes of turning around to get on track but I think it would 60 minutes without a GPS. Mainly because it will immediately recalculate the route and eventually get you to your destination.
> 
> Of course it's not like using a GPS in North America where you simply put an address in and off you go. There are no addresses here so you POI is extremely valuable. Also, if you are even half creative with your searches eg: if you can't find the actual location, find out a restaurant in the same building or a spa etc.
> 
> To each their own but I find that a GPS is extremely valuable when you are new to a country. It has saved us hours and hours of frustrations on the road.
> 
> I don't know if car rental companies keep their GPS updated but I guess you could always try to rent one before deciding on buying one or not??!?


Hello W Man my northern Canadian neighbor: I tried to rent a Car with a GPS navigator from Hertz and Avis at DXB and they did not offer them they said because the maps did not keep up with road changes. So much for a rental try. Which GPS do you recomend to have the most current maps I travel from Dubai to Abu Dhabi, Jebel Ali, RAK, Sharja, Umm Al Quwain and Oman. I am willing to pay alittle more for abetter product. I have used a Garmin in US, Canada, Mexico and europe with great sucess.

Thanks

Big Steve from Balmer, Maryland


----------



## w_man

Big Steve said:


> Hello W Man my northern Canadian neighbor: I tried to rent a Car with a GPS navigator from Hertz and Avis at DXB and they did not offer them they said because the maps did not keep up with road changes. So much for a rental try. Which GPS do you recomend to have the most current maps I travel from Dubai to Abu Dhabi, Jebel Ali, RAK, Sharja, Umm Al Quwain and Oman. I am willing to pay alittle more for abetter product. I have used a Garmin in US, Canada, Mexico and europe with great sucess.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Big Steve from Balmer, Maryland


Hey Big Steve - I have always gone with a Garmin (back home as well as here). Just go to Carrefour and they have a few good options. Mine came with GCC maps and I have used it in Oman and Doha with no problems. 

Again, you just have to be a bit creative with your searches and mine still does a good job, even though my maps are about a year and a half old. When you pick up a new unit, you will get the latest maps but in case new maps come out within a select few days (a week or month) of purchase, you get to update the maps for free from Garmin - that's what happened with me and I got the free upgrade.

Hope this helps. GL


----------



## Lita_Rulez

Funny thing is, you cannot get creative with your searches (ie, use Points of Interest instead of addresses) until you know the place well enough to know what POI is closest to where you are going. Until then, it is pretty much useless.

And once you know the place well enough to know what PIO is closest, well, all you need the GPS for is to get you from the POI to the actual place, so it is still useless...


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Lita_Rulez said:


> Funny thing is, you cannot get creative with your searches (ie, use Points of Interest instead of addresses) until you know the place well enough to know what POI is closest to where you are going. Until then, it is pretty much useless.
> 
> And once you know the place well enough to know what PIO is closest, well, all you need the GPS for is to get you from the POI to the actual place, so it is still useless...


I have been using google maps to find out where I need to go and then copy the lat and longs into the Garmin I have set up with free Open Streets maps.

For example I did a google maps search today for Nandos in Sharjah, and it did well.

The directions can be a bit funky at times but it works and it's free.

OpenStreetMap


----------



## rsinner

I have increasingly been using Google Maps on my phone along with the phone's GPS and it works pretty well. Other than that, Garmin is pretty good. Also, "things keep changing" is not really true. You cannot BLINDLY follow the GPS, but a combination of the GPS + sign boards + common sense should get you to most places.


----------



## Lita_Rulez

rsinner said:


> You cannot BLINDLY follow the GPS, but a combination of the GPS + sign boards + common sense should get you to most places.


But that's the whole point of the GPS : following it blindly.

If it will only get you "in the general vicinity" of where you are going, 5 minutes on some online map site, or (crazy innovative idea, I know) an actual map + common sense + sign boards will get you there as well.

GPS is supposed to make your life easy. If you have to think about how to set your destination so that it may be close enough to where you are going, think about not following it blindly but keeping on your toes in case the road has changed, and then only get "somewhere not too far" of where you are going, I really don't see the point of having one.

:confused2:


----------



## w_man

Lita_Rulez said:


> But that's the whole point of the GPS : following it blindly.
> 
> If it will only get you "in the general vicinity" of where you are going, 5 minutes on some online map site, or (crazy innovative idea, I know) an actual map + common sense + sign boards will get you there as well.
> 
> GPS is supposed to make your life easy. If you have to think about how to set your destination so that it may be close enough to where you are going, think about not following it blindly but keeping on your toes in case the road has changed, and then only get "somewhere not too far" of where you are going, I really don't see the point of having one.
> 
> :confused2:


As I said earlier, to each their own but it's really quite simple. I didn't buy the GPS to follow it blindly (many times I have and still got to my location), I bought it so I wouldn't be frustrated by getting lost in a new city. It has done wonders!

You don't have to know the area to know POI. I have asked people if they have a restaurant in their building when I can't find their specific business or location in the GPS - takes a 1 minute phone call. Worst case, as someone mentioned, you can easily find out about your location on google maps and then use the GPS to get you there. What's even better is when a detour comes up, my GPS gets me to my location without me getting insanely lost.

I'm not saying it works 100% of the time but it has saved us headaches. Not to mention it doing wonders when going to places like Fujairah, AD, Oman etc. I use it less and less now that I know the city but for me, it has been completely worth it.


----------

